# Need a good daily .mp3 alarm clock.



## Dru (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello all,

As crazy as it may sound, one of the few things I'm missing daily on FreeBSD is a good/solid .mp3 alarm clock, preferably with a gtk2 interface.

Forgive me on this part, but its been a couple years since I last tried one of the alarm clocks from ports, and it failed miserably, if I remember correctly.

Just doing a bit of searching last night, and I came across x11-clocks/xmms-alarm and x11-clocks/xalarm, but it seems xmms-alarm is dead.

Was just curious if anyone might happen to know of any good ones that I may be missing, or a good one to work on porting over to FreeBSD.

I run Openbox, and tend to keep everything on the lightweight side, but its my daily desktop, and when I wake up, I really don't feel like fooling with a command line within the first few seconds of the day. Just a simple .mp3 alarm clock, with a gtk2 interface would be excellent.

I contemplated on learning, and writing one from scratch, but I'd like to have an alarm clock before the year is over.

Any suggestions would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## fonz (Oct 31, 2011)

Dru said:
			
		

> I contemplated on learning, and writing one from scratch, but I'd like to have an alarm clock before the year is over.


If you're really in a hurry, I'd say cron(8), but seeing as I have a book of yours on my shelf you probably already thought of that. If you're looking for something with a nice interface, that's something else. I've been thinking about the same thing and also about programming something myself, but that's unlikely to finish before the end of the year(priorities...).

Fonz (sorry I couldn't be more helpful)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 1, 2011)

(this is a different Dru than you might think)


----------



## fonz (Nov 1, 2011)

In that case, to quote Cartman: *"Lame!"*

The advice still stands, though.

Fonz ([insert expletives in a Cartman voice here])


----------

